# Google- Healing power of the mind - Northern Echo



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Healing power of the mindNorthern Echo, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Sheâ€™s helped someone with a fear of public speaking, while clients with weight problems and *irritable bowel syndrome* have also benefited from being *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

